# 93' Nissan Altima GXE SE 5/sp Speedometer Madness



## Tangerine_Dream (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello all and thanks for taking the time to read this.

I have a 93' Nissan Altima GXE SE w/ 251k miles on it and it has a few issues which I am not sure is related to each other.

My first issue is that the speedometer/odometer stopped working. I took it to a auto repair shop and they said it was the speed sensor. They ordered one and replaced it the following day. While I was picking it up, they said that the speedometer jumps around and they thought it may have something to do with a cv axle that was recently replaced by another shop.

Well, when I drove the car. There was no jumping. It either worked or it didn't which was the case most of the time. But for the sake of trying the suggestion I did take it back to the people that replaced the driver side cv axle and after they called the other shop decided to replace the cv axle. It didn't make a difference.

So, I had taken it back to the people that put in the sensor and they ordered another one. When it was installed, it would work about 50% of the time which was much more than the 1st one replaced. After telling the shop about it, they ordered another one.
I had that installed this past Saturday and it works 99% of the time. I suppose that is good news.

But after driving the car a lot in the past 3 days I have noticed something that is probably an indication of another problem. If I am driving and had to hit the break a little harder than normal just to slow down a little, not come to a stop, the speedometer would drop to zero and stay there. I would then come to a red light or stop sign, stop, and then proceed and the speedometer would continue to work as it is suppose to.

The other issue which started about the same time is that when it rains and I start the car up. The rear windows would automatically roll down. I would use the drivers main console to roll the windows back up but they would roll down again. I would then have to use the rear window button on the rear doors to roll the window up and then they would stay up. This happens everyday that it is raining or possibly because of high humidity (but still raining) when that would happen.


The shop that replaced the sensor has told me that they have checked the computer in the car and there were no error codes. 

Any ideas as to what is next to do here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Your speedometer issue is likely just that, an intermittent speedometer within the instrument cluster. If you tap on the cluster and can get the needle to jump around, then it is probably a loose wire on the backside, or a loose component within the speedo. Best option is to replace the instrument cluster altogether. Also, be sure that the Vehicle Speed Sensor and instrument cluster is for the same year model and the type of transmission you have, AT or MT.


----------



## Tangerine_Dream (Oct 22, 2007)

*Correct..*

I was told if the speedometer was to stop working, then tap on the dash and see if continues to work. Whelp, it started working each time I would tap on the dash.

As for the rear window issue, it has been determined that the master control on the driver side door is going bad. 

Hopefully I will be able to get a good deal on each of these items and not get charged an arm and leg to install them plus get the instrument cluster rolled up to the actual miles the car has.


----------



## eds93altima (Dec 19, 2007)

*93 Altima SE Master Control door/window Assemply*

Time to replace the Master Control door/window Assembly. I had the exact same problem with ALL of the Windows. I pulled the fuse so that the rear windows would stay up. This weekend, the Driver side Door would not go up. After consulting with a coworker, 1 chevy mechanic, and the Nissan Parts clerk, My fiend determined that the Motor was ok based on the symptoms. The Nissan clerk practically gave me a 100% assurance that it was the Master control Switch. I installed the part myself. Very easy to do as long as you remember to remove 1 screw. $130 Bucks later. I have working windows. SO kudos to Nissan!


----------



## woyteg (Mar 21, 2008)

Tangerine_Dream said:


> Hello all and thanks for taking the time to read this.
> 
> I have a 93' Nissan Altima GXE SE w/ 251k miles on it (...)


I have the same model with almost the same millage and the same problem with speedo. When I hit (not tap) on the cluster or dashboard it may start working however lately it has been giving up more often. I was wondering though if anyone knows how to check the cluster if it is the one giving the trouble with out taking it to the mechanics. I already have it out of the car. Oh, and my computer also didn't have any errors. 

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## woyteg (Mar 21, 2008)

I found the cluster for ~$100 on the junk yard. I just don't feel like dealing with it right now, so meantime I have what you can see on the photo


----------



## woyteg (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey--

I have already tested 2 new cluster and with both of them I had the same problem; they were showing double the speed I was traveling and double the real engine temperature. I compared the speedometers itself and they physically look totally different. Mechanics and Nissan people keep claiming that theere is no specs about the cluster and they MUST work. What's wrong then? When I put my old cluster it will show the speed correctly, when it works what happens not too often. Any ideas?


----------

